# Sharing some pictures



## Frank H (Jan 16, 2015)

I am new here and new to planted tanks. I have been lurking here for some time, figured I could share some photo's Ive taken from my other tanks and possibly have a discussion about photography - my other hobby. 

Hopefully soon I will be taking pictures of my first planted tank...

55-29 by Frank Hinojos, on Flickr

55-5 by Frank Hinojos, on Flickr

29-4 by Frank Hinojos, on Flickr

29-3 by Frank Hinojos, on Flickr

29-2 by Frank Hinojos, on Flickr

55 Hara-4 by Frank Hinojos, on Flickr

55-12 by Frank Hinojos, on Flickr

55-7 by Frank Hinojos, on Flickr

55-21 by Frank Hinojos, on Flickr

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## falcooo (Sep 30, 2011)

Don't know much about photography, but your pictures are awesome! My favorite is the second one.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

Very nice. thanks for posting!


----------



## kep (Feb 3, 2015)

Wow! Great pics! So sharp and so much color. Love the dude with the teeth!


----------



## mwei (Mar 31, 2013)

awesome shots! What camera did you use?


----------



## sushant (Mar 3, 2007)

Awesome pics. Would like to know more about the equipments used.


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## BettaBabe (May 1, 2015)

Gorgeous! I'd love some of your skill!


----------



## Frank H (Jan 16, 2015)

Thank you very much! 

I used a Canon 5D3 with various lens'. Usually a 70-200, but sometimes a 100mm macro. I set up the camera very underexposed but I set the flash to compensate. The flash (yongnuo 560II) is placed above the tank facing down with wireless flash triggers (yongnuo 622c). Lots of patience waiting for the fish to come into my flash beam and pose for me =)


----------



## mwei (Mar 31, 2013)

Frank H said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> I used a Canon 5D3 with various lens'. Usually a 70-200, but sometimes a 100mm macro. I set up the camera very underexposed but I set the flash to compensate. The flash (yongnuo 560II) is placed above the tank facing down with wireless flash triggers (yongnuo 622c). Lots of patience waiting for the fish to come into my flash beam and pose for me =)


Oh, very nice setup! I actually have a very similar setup myself, only difference is that I never used flash and have don't have the 100mm macro, haha! 

From your experience thus far, does the flash make a big difference compared to not using flash?


----------



## treyLcham (Sep 9, 2014)

Wow...... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Your photography skills are obviously outstanding, Frank.
If you devote your talents to planted tanks and fish-keeping in the same manner as you have to photography, then you can't help but be very successful doing both.


----------



## Frank H (Jan 16, 2015)

I appreciate that very much DiscusPaul! I appreciate all the kind comments so far!! Thank you everyone!


Mwei, I find the off camera flash to be a 100% game changer. When flash is mounted on camera, you ugly shadows. From above, is much better. Oh and by the way, my 100mm is not the L version.


----------

